# Hinged shed ramp tips



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

What I have done is use a HASP for a padlock, install the hasp to where it can swing out and go over the part with the hoop, then use a carabiner to clip into the assembly to hold it upright without accidently falling on my foot. 



ED


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

My concern is safety. I have a 5 and a 2 year old that will run past the ramp over and over and eventually get curious enough to play with it. I do not Want it to fall or them to be able to work the latch. I can put it up high so they can't reach it which solves one problem. 

Another thing I want is to make it more difficult for someone to steal my lawnmowers. I'm liking the padlock idea but need to figure out how to make it work.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Something to prevent the ramp from just falling. Any gas shocks on the market for this type of thing? Lol


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture so we can see what your seeing?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

nikeman said:


> Something to prevent the ramp from just falling.
> 
> Any gas shocks on the market for this type of thing? Lol


do the hasp thing, with a lock. 

if there were, do you know how much they would cost :surprise:

just had an idea. enclosed car trailers . something like that . the back door has cables. you could use weights or perhaps even a garage door spring.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

At approximately 5' in height mount a 2X? horizontal.

Mount your hasp on this. 
raise the ramp, mark where the hasp meets the ramp. 

This is where you mount the other part of the hasp..

now when the ramp is raised, the hasp will fold out to cover the second half, leaving a perfect spot to padlock it all closed..

No theft, no way to fall on the tykes, unless they climb on it, it will be out of the way.


ED


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Here is the final product. Ramp leans to the left for some reason so I guess I need to adjust the hinges or something. I also plan to change up how I have the hasp so it looks neater. I was being ate up by mosquitos while I did that.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Doesn't look like the ramp is leaning, the right side wall is leaning. Might want to fix that up.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I put a level on both front corners this morning and they both are leaning to the right not some how. Not sure how to fix that issue and not sure if it's the entire walls either. I'll have to check it out when I have time


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Thought it was all level when I put the siding on but I guess I screwed up some where.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I am not a betting man but, if you measure board supporting your roof and the board supporting the floor, my bet is the top board will be about 3-4" longer than the bottom board


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I would measure the opening using the 3-4-5 rule, and square it back up.

Then cut a small right triangle brace for both top corners and screw them to it.


ED


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

The roof looks like it's 4" wider than the deck.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I'll measure but both top and floor should be 84 1/4" long. If not then it's a fairly easy fix. It was all level at one point


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Just checked it out and the walls are level except for those front corner studs... not sure how that's even possible but I'm thinking I'll unscrew the roof rafters from the front 2x6 and take the siding screws out on those studs and push to level/reattach the roof.


----------

